# also..holes in feathers?



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

she has become very agressive when preening and i have noticed a few holes in her new tail feathers. is this because shes going too rough? or is there something more worrying than that?
and when i got her she had a black mark on her tongue, now its turning a lighter colour, anyone have a clue what this might be?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know about the tongue, but you should check her over for mites. That might be the reason for the aggressive preening and the feather holes.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv noticed them in lucky aswell which iv checked her out loads of times but iv notcied cookie will go for her tail and stand on it  I think she does it by preening aswell,
i check them also i placed a white sheet over the cage so if there is any mites i would tell.
Glad there is none and i hopefully i dont get them either


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

ive checked her over she hasnt got mites. i just want her tail to grow through properly


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I read somewhere that lice will actually eat feathers so that could be a problem too. And lice are a pain in the neck!!!


----------

